
Ex-NASA Engineer’s Fart-Laced ‘Glitter Bomb’ Stuns Package Thieves - siberianbear
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/glitter-bomb-package-thieves_us_5c18c976e4b02d2cae8cd646
======
siberianbear
This was too funny!

